# Immigration to Canada



## Kk_cool_anuba (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I have a question about immigration to Canada. I have submitted my application to Sydney Canada on 29th of March 2010. Then I have submitted my complete file on 15th of August 2010. I've sent CIC an email in November and they replied that it's early for me to get an answer. Anybody there experienced such situation and how long usually it takes to process? They mentioned on there website that the processing time is 12 months maximum

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kk_cool_anuba said:


> Hi guys, I have a question about immigration to Canada. I have submitted my application to Sydney Canada on 29th of March 2010. Then I have submitted my complete file on 15th of August 2010. I've sent CIC an email in November and they replied that it's early for me to get an answer. Anybody there experienced such situation and how long usually it takes to process? They mentioned on there website that the processing time is 12 months maximum
> 
> Thanks


What type of visa gave you applied for? What is your occupation?


----------



## Kk_cool_anuba (Jan 30, 2011)

I applied as skilled worker and I got preliminary approval. But CIC people in the high commission on Canada in London-UK didn't send me yet. How long it takes them to send me?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Kk_cool_anuba said:


> I applied as skilled worker and I got preliminary approval. But CIC people in the high commission on Canada in London-UK didn't send me yet. How long it takes them to send me?


It could well take a few months. The wheels of bureaucracy move slowly so you must be patient.


----------



## Kk_cool_anuba (Jan 30, 2011)

So u don't know any approximate time?


----------

